# Donnerstags-Termin Alte Veste



## Wenkman (2. Juli 2003)

Hi Mädels und Jungs,

wie schaut es eigentlich mit dem Standard-Alte-Veste-Termin morgen um 18 Uhr aus ? Hab mal was gelesen das es sein kann das er diese Woche ausfällt..?? (Alti nich da und schlechtes Wetter usw...)

Also ich wäre morgen dabei, kann aber leider nicht als Guide fungieren, da ich mich zu wenig auskenne. Wie schauts allgemein aus, ist einer der Wissenden morgen unter uns ??

Bis denne
Ciao Marco


----------



## nils (2. Juli 2003)

Wenns nicht grad Katzen hagelt bin ich dabei. Ich war bis jetzt fast jedes mal dabei, also sollte das schon irgendwie klappen. Vom hinterherfahren bleibt zwar nicht so viel von der Streckenführung hängen, aber irgendwie werden wir uns schon verirren

Gruß, Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (2. Juli 2003)

...aber so ein paar Trails finde ich schon noch an der Veste. Wir legen einfach unserer Trailkenntnisse zusammen, dann dürfte es schon so für zwei Stündle biken reichen.
Wenn's Wetter mitspielt und ich rechtzeitig aus dem Geschäft flüchten kann bin ich dabei.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Wenkman (2. Juli 2003)

hi nils,
na wenn du schonmal dabei bist, mach ich mir ja keine sorgen..notfalls finden wir schon irgendeinen spielplatz und dann wird halt nur ein bisserl getechnikt...   

ciao marco


----------



## All-Mountain (2. Juli 2003)

Das sollte man noch mit posten:
@alle die's noch nicht wissen:

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz vorm Vestner Turm um 18:00 Uhr 

Gruß
TOM


----------



## nils (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wenkman _
> *hi nils,
> na wenn du schonmal dabei bist, mach ich mir ja keine sorgen..notfalls finden wir schon irgendeinen spielplatz und dann wird halt nur ein bisserl getechnikt...
> 
> ciao marco *



  das wär durchaus eine Überlegung wert an ein paar Stellen ein bischen zu spielen...


----------



## Hr_Meier (3. Juli 2003)

Hi,

ich fahre heute nicht mit, mache gerade ein regeneratives Päuschen....

Nächsten Donnerstag bin ich wieder dabei.

Viel Spaß!
Gruß, Mario


----------



## Diva (3. Juli 2003)

Bin bei trockenem Wetter auch mit dabei.
Grüße Diva


----------



## Altitude (3. Juli 2003)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß...

gegen 18.00 befinde ich mich im Tieflug auf der A9 Richtung Schwerin...

Bis nächste Woche...


Brav sein... 

Alex


----------



## Wenkman (3. Juli 2003)

...gerade in Fürth?

Bin momentan Geschäftlich in Sulzbach-Rosenberg und hier scheint die Sonne.

Was meint Ihr wie stehen die Chancen für 18 Uhr?

Ciao Marco


----------



## Grufti (3. Juli 2003)

Werde auch mal wieder dabei sein. Außer es regnet Hunde, aber das hab ich noch nie erlebt.

Gruß 

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (3. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hr_Meier _
> *Hi,
> 
> ich fahre heute nicht mit, mache gerade ein regeneratives Päuschen....
> ...



Weichei!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (3. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Grufti _
> *Außer es regnet Hunde, aber das hab ich noch nie erlebt.*


Ich schon, war net so fein. 

Viel Spaß beim Strampeln, isch kann leider net dabei sein. Dürfte für Euch also ohne Unwetter ausgehen.   

@Alti
Grüß mir die Heimat & Guten Flug


----------



## All-Mountain (3. Juli 2003)

...werde es leider nicht schaffen. Bin noch im Geschäft und hab hier noch einen ***** voll Arbeit.

Viel Spaß
TOM


----------



## Wenkman (3. Juli 2003)

also nachdem man momentan eher sonnencreme als regenjacke braucht, schwing ich mich mal auf meinen esel und düse los.

schaumermal wen es alles so vorbeispült..  rost: 

ciao marco


----------



## Altitude (9. Juli 2003)

Ich bin wieder fit und werde euch um 18.00 Uhr an der Veste erwarten...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## nils (9. Juli 2003)

Bin diesmal nicht dabei. Ich fahr übers etwas verlängerte Wochenende nach Freiburg. Ihr könnt ja ein paar Treppen und Stufen für mich mitfahren

Gruß, Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (9. Juli 2003)

@Nils
Hab grad eine 3MB-Monster-E-Mail mit Deinen Bildern losgeschickt, also nicht wundern, wenn Dein Modem heißläuft.

@all
Mich hat ne leichte Erkältung erwischt und ich werde mich deshalb a bisserl schonen, die nächsten Tage. Also diesmal keine Veste für mich. 

Gruß
TOM


----------



## ZZZZZorro (9. Juli 2003)

Salute,

ich kann morgen wieder nicht dabei sein und übers Wochenende binsch in Stuttgart. Nächste Woche aber bestimmt. Is ja schließlich vorerst meine letzte Woche in Franken und da will ich mich nochma zeigen.

Also bis denne & viel Spaß morgen


----------



## traileruli (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Ich bin wieder fit und werde euch um 18.00 Uhr an der Veste erwarten...
> 
> @Alex
> ...


----------



## Wenkman (10. Juli 2003)

hi jungs, (mädels)

sorry muß leider passen heute.
Viel spaß

ciao marco


----------



## Hr_Meier (10. Juli 2003)

Hi,

ich bin dabei.

@All-Mountain: Gute Besserung!

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Frazer (10. Juli 2003)

Würd ja auch gern mal wieder ne Runde mit euch drehen, aber leider schreib ich morgen und am Montag je ne kleine Klausur. Und am 25. dann auch nochmal, von daher bin ich lerntechnisch recht eingespannt.

Wenn der Stress aber wieder vorbei is, werd ich mich auch mal wieder dazu geselln - des is a Drohung  

Also, viele Späße

Volker


----------



## biker-wug (10. Juli 2003)

Servus Frazer, 

wieder im Lande, wie war dein Segeltörn??

Also Jungs, heute geht es bei mir auch nicht, muß zum Friseur!!

Evtl. mal nächsten Donnerstag, aber ich kann es nicht versprechen!!


----------



## Wenkman (10. Juli 2003)

hey volker, viel glück dann, hab meine schon hinter mir fürs semester. gott sei dank

ciao marco


----------



## G-zero (11. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute,

kurzes Lebenzeichen von mir. Würde gerne mal wieder mitfahren. Hab aber leider einen Infekt und ich hab meine letzten 2 Wochen im Bett verbracht   Sieht leider auch nicht so aus das es sich schnell wieder bessert ...

Aber was solls heute kam wenigstens die neue Mountainbike. 

gruß

Tobi


----------



## amelius (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von G-zero _
> *Hi Leute,
> 
> kurzes Lebenzeichen von mir. Würde gerne mal wieder mitfahren. Hab aber leider einen Infekt und ich hab meine letzten 2 Wochen im Bett verbracht   Sieht leider auch nicht so aus das es sich schnell wieder bessert ...
> ...



Hi Tobi,
na dann auf jeden Fall schnelle und gute Besserung!   

Ich hatte Dich schon am Dienstag vermisst!

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-zero (12. Juli 2003)

Hi amelius,

danke  ,  ich tu mein bestes das ich wieder aufs rad komm. Die Zeit ohne mountainbike fällt ganz schön schwer. 

Ich hoffe das ich dann ab August Dienstags wieder dabei bin. 

Euch viel spaß und bis bald,

Tobi


----------



## amelius (15. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von G-zero _
> *Hi amelius,
> 
> danke  ,  ich tu mein bestes das ich wieder aufs rad komm. Die Zeit ohne mountainbike fällt ganz schön schwer.
> ...



Na dann! 

Ich hoffe, man sieht sich ... bis dahin wären noch kleine Hindernisse zu überwinden .... denn mein Bike ist letzten Samstag zu Bruch gegangen

... und ohne Radl schaut´s Dienstags düster aus.....

Na, mal sehen!


----------



## All-Mountain (24. Juli 2003)

Hi,
wie sieht's heute mit dem Veste Termin aus? Geht was zusammen?
Wer kommt bzw. würde kommen?

Fragen über Fragen...

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Altitude (24. Juli 2003)

selbe Zeit,
selber Ort,
die üblichen Verdächtigen...

Grüße

Alex...

(bin dabei...)


----------



## nils (24. Juli 2003)

Ich auch


----------



## Wenkman (24. Juli 2003)

Hi jungs, wollt mich mal wieder melden, nachdem ich mich in letzter Zeit etwas zurückgezogen habe. Grund ist der, das ich mich von meiner Freundin getrennt habe und momentan ein Haufen um die Ohren habe, zwecks neuer Wohnung, umziehen usw....  Sobald alles wieder etwas geordneter verläuft, bin ich wieder dabei die Wälder unsicher zu machen.

Viel Spaß bis dahin..

Ciao Marco


----------



## Altitude (24. Juli 2003)

bis die Tag...

...und lass Dich nicht unterkriegen...


----------



## Diva (24. Juli 2003)

... hab' eine neue Schaltung verpasst bekommen, 
weil meine Gänge immer gesprungen sind. 

Die neue Schaltung wird heute im Fürther Stadtwald ausprobiert, aber zwecks Einstellen werden wir unsere eigene Runde drehen. 

Vielleicht sieht man sich...

Grüße Diva


----------



## Altitude (24. Juli 2003)

Ihr kommt um sechs an die Veste - ich stell die Schaltung ein - und wir haben gemeinsam Spaß im Wald???


...nur so ein Gedanke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Ihr kommt um sechs an die Veste - ich stell die Schaltung ein
> *


boa-ey du kannst ihr die schaltung wärend der fahrt einstellen   wusste ich ja gar nochnicht  


> ...nur so ein Gedanke...


jepp




p.s. viel spass bein fahren oder stellen....oder was auch immer


----------



## Altitude (28. Juli 2003)

Moinh Jungs,

ich muß für diesen Donnerstag absagen...

Mein Patenkind hat Geburtstag...

Am Wochenende bin ich in Seifen aufm Marathon...ewvtl mim Singlespeeder...  

Grüße

Alex


----------



## nils (28. Juli 2003)

Ich bin wieder da, aber hoffentlich nicht wieder alleine wie letzten Donnerstag, ihr Weicheier! 


Nils, der zwar nicht mal das Rad aus dem Auto geholt hat aber immerhin dagewesen ist


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Juli 2003)

Bin nächsten Donnerstag schon in den Dolomiten unterwegs. Kommt wahrscheinlich nicht an die Veste ran, ist aber ch nicht schlecht, denke ich 
Die Tour geht 4 tage von Montal, St. Virgil, Dürnsteinhaus, Nuvolauhütte und wieder zurück nach Montal.

Nur kein Neid Jungs  

@Nils letzten Do hat es ja auch geregnet...

Gruß
TOM *derwarmduscher*


----------



## nils (13. August 2003)

morgen heißt es wieder spielen an der alten Veste...


----------



## raikrue (13. August 2003)

Servus!

War zwar nur einmal  am "Vatertag"  dabei, würde aber evtl. Morgen mal wieder mitradeln. Ich glaub morgen ist ein Do. ohne andere Termine... Wann ist denn angepeilt? 18.00 Uhr?

Rainer


PS: Aber nur wenn Ihr mich nochmal mitnehmen wollt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (13. August 2003)

Jupp, 18 Uhr. Klar kannst du mitfahren! Die Beteiligung hat an den letzten Terminen stark abgenmommen, was aber auch an der Hitze gelegen haben kann. Morgen solls ja wieder kalt werden (32°C)


----------



## Altitude (13. August 2003)

...ich muß Arbeiten...


----------



## Altitude (4. September 2003)

Ich weiß nicht wann ich aus der Arbeit rauskomm...

evtl. klappts nächsten Donnerstag wieder...


----------



## Beelzebub (4. September 2003)

alti du brauchst nen neuen usernamen..... nimm doch arbeitstierchen oder sowas 

wie immer bin ich auch nicht von der partie da ich bis um 19uhr worken muss.

gruß alex


PS: die nächsten 2 wochenenden ohne mich.bin einmal unterwegs im namen der franggn-classic-fraktion und das we drauf auf der ifma.danach gerne wieder


----------



## traileruli (4. September 2003)

Hallo an alle,
bin heute nicht beim allgemeinen Veste-Termin am Start.
Muß wie alti arbeiten. Ich denk aber, Ihr kommt alleine, ohne mich gut zurecht.
Gruß


----------



## Diva (4. September 2003)

@ Altitude

Da hab' ich doch glatt das Angebot übersehen!
Schade, aber an der Schaltung war es eh nicht gelegen, sondern der Schaltzug ist immer durch die Hülse gerutscht, weil zu großes Löchlein...

Achja, kann jemand eine gebrauchte Schaltung für 9-fach gebrauchen... ?  

Grüße Diva
*die heute wieder mit dem Radl in der Arbeit ist*


----------



## eL (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Diva _
> *
> 
> Achja, kann jemand eine gebrauchte Schaltung für 9-fach gebrauchen... ?
> ...



Wieso????wurdest auch du erleuchtet und fährst jetzt singlespeed


----------



## Diva (5. September 2003)

@el diabolo

tue ich mir Singlespeed an.
Ich bin Kurbelkönigin und brauche immer einen leichten Gang 

Zur Erklärung (warum eigentlich Dein Interesse): 
Schaltungsprobleme und diverse Versuche diese zu beheben (anderes Hinterrad, neue Züge, usw.) schienen den Kauf einer neuen Schaltung erforderlich zu machen. Mit neuer Schaltung gleiches Problem, weils eben an der Hülse lag...

Also brauchst' jetzt 'ne Schaltung, oder net?

Diva


----------



## eL (6. September 2003)

Also erstmal müsstest du deine aussage





> Ich bin Kurbelkönigin


schon beweisen  
Desweiteren erinnere ich dich ungern daran aber "sag niemals nie" denn eh du dich versiehst is die schaltung auf ein gang reduziert  

Dazu 





> (warum eigentlich Dein Interesse):


  kann ich nur sagen : ja nee interessiert mich nicht wirklich zumindest würde ich es nicht öffentlich zugeben ;-) 



> Schaltungsprobleme und diverse Versuche diese zu beheben


 tja fragen sie jemand der sich damit auskennt und ihnen bleiben ne menge fehlinvestitionen erspart!....Alti hätte sich bestimmt gern darum gekümmert gell und wenn dir das zu maskulin gewesen wäre dann ist Coffee die ideale ansprechpartnerin in sachen Bikemedizin.Denn als ehemalige Herrin des legendären "rocky ritzel" hat sie genau die qualifikation die anderen fehlt. Und die try and error methode ist nun wirklich nicht das wahre  



> Also brauchst' jetzt 'ne Schaltung, oder net?


ja nee nich wirklich  ...aber das hat nix damit zu tun das es mal DEINE schaltung gewesen ist...das musst du mir glauben  
nebenbei: wie definiert man denn in cadolzburg "schaltung" bzw was gehört denn alles dazu ??? 

Ich glaube du verstehst die worte, welche ich gedenke als ironie zwischen die zeilen zu schreiben, nicht.Ich hoffe das der wille da und nur der geist schwach ist. An dieser stelle kann ich aber auf Langenscheidts "el-diabolo-Deutsch sowie Deutsch-el-diabolo verweisen, welcher erst kürzlich erschienen ist. 

Also denn

Weitermachen!!!!


P.s. ich bitte zu entschuldigen das mein beitrag in diesem voll korrekten forum hier sich sehr offteppich gestaltete und bitte darum mir die lese und schreibrechte doch zu erhalten!!


----------



## Altitude (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> 
> 
> P.s. ich bitte zu entschuldigen das mein beitrag in diesem voll korrekten forum hier sich sehr offteppich gestaltete und bitte darum mir die lese und schreibrechte doch zu erhalten!! *




mein lieber El,

hast Du wieder vergessen Deine Medizin zu nehmen oder warum gibst Du Dich mit solchen Kleinigkeiten ab????

BTW:
For Sale

SRAM 9.0Sl Schaltwerk mit 9.0sl Drehgriffen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva (8. September 2003)

@ El-diabolo

Keine Sorge, was meinen Mechaniker angeht...
Seine Erfahrungen reichen bis ins Jahr 1981 zurück.
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das bei Dir ist, aber ich bin da gerade mal eingeschult worden...

Wenn Du meine Mechaniker-Kenntnisse testen willst, kann ich Dir gleich sagen, dass diese ausbaufähig sind. Man kann sich ja schließlich nicht um alles kümmern... Außerdem fahre ich lieber anstatt mich mit Theorie zu beschäftigen und außer die Anzahl der Zähne meiner Ritzel interessiert mich der Rest wenig. Aber im Winter gibt es bestimmt noch einen Schrauber-Workshop für Mädels... 

Diva


----------



## eL (8. September 2003)

@Alti
Welche medizin  und was ist vergessen??

@eure königliche majestät ;-)
na da bin ich ja beruhigt das die schrauberquallis ausbaufähig sind.....achja 81 war ich schon mittendrin in meiner singlespeedkarriere und hab kleinen mädchen die schultüten geklaut 





> Aber im Winter gibt es bestimmt noch einen Schrauber-Workshop für Mädels...


  ja nee is klar....ich hör auch schon auf zu sticheln....und schöne grüße an Alice Schwarzer  die hieß doch so ..oder?


----------



## amelius (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _*
> ....achja 81 war ich schon mittendrin in meiner singlespeedkarriere und hab kleinen mädchen die schultüten geklaut
> 
> *



soso, so nennt man das also heute, wenn man früher mit einem Klapprad durch die Gegend gescheppert ist...

nix für ungut!


----------



## Altitude (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von amelius _
> *
> 
> soso, so nennt man das also heute, wenn man früher mit einem Klapprad durch die Gegend gescheppert ist...
> ...



appropos Klapprad - brechen die CycleCrafts immer noch an der Schwingenaufnahme???


----------



## amelius (9. September 2003)

..... nö, aber an der Schweißnaht zum Oberrohr....  

.... aber ich wollte nun wirklich nicht Eure edle Zunft diskreditieren !! Jedem sein Fahrrad - ich habe lieber ein paar Zahnkränze mehr....  

Happy Trails!


----------



## Altitude (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von amelius _
> [B.... aber ich wollte nun wirklich nicht Eure edle Zunft diskreditieren !! [/B]



 Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert - bikt es sich gar ungeniert...



> _Original geschrieben von amelius _
> Jedem sein Fahrrad - ich habe lieber ein paar Zahnkränze mehr....
> 
> Happy Trails! [/B]



Wie Du hast immer einen Ersatzzahnkranz im Rucksack????

P.S. Ob 9, 7 oder ein Ritzel am Hinterrad - hauptsach Spaß machts...

Nix für ungut...


----------



## All-Mountain (10. September 2003)

Um mal wieder auf das ursprünglich Thema zurückzukommen. 

Was geht am Donnerstag (morgen 11.09)?

Ich würde wieder mal mitbiken, zumindest solange mein Knie mitspielt.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Altitude (10. September 2003)

...bin ich dabei...

Ich meld mich dann beim Tom telefonisch...


----------



## Techniker (10. September 2003)

blou is de Anfahrt doch a weng waid vo Rödnbach/Bengerz aaus.
Is do kanna, der mi midnehma ko?

It would be a nice train of you.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (11. September 2003)

meine Katz kotzt mir zur Zeit die Wohnung voll ich sitzt beim Tierarzt im Wartezimmer...

Viel Spaß im Wald...


----------



## Beelzebub (11. September 2003)

online mitm rechner beim tierdoc??????

    



gruß beelze


----------



## biker-wug (11. September 2003)

Ja Alti, erklär das mal, online beim Tierarzt!!

HIHI!!

Ich kann auch nicht, darf heute zum Friseur!!

Und danach ist lernen angesagt!!

@beelze: Wie geht es Dir so??


----------



## Hr_Meier (11. September 2003)

Ich bin heute mal wieder mit dabei.
Evtl. kommt Peter auch mit.

Bis dann,

Gruß Mario


----------



## Beelzebub (11. September 2003)

hi dieter,


na wie war amiland? alles gut überstanden? bei mir is alles bestens.gruß an frau und das rad 

gruß beelze


----------



## traileruli (11. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
war heute wirklich etwas nass.
Hätte aber nicht gedacht, das so garkeiner kommt.
Na doch sehr viele Sonnenscheinfahrer hier. Natürlich die mit Verletzungen und gesundheitlichen Beschwerden ausgenommen.
Ich hab mich prächtig beim Crosstraining verausgabt.
Da ich ja mitlerweile ortskundig bin, feile ich immer wieder an einer gemeinen CC-Runde rund um die Veste, 2,7 km lang mit ca 60 hm, anspruchsvoll, aber auch bei Regen zwengs den nassen Wurzeln ohne größeres Sturzrisiko fahrbar. 
Ja und da geb ichs mir halt dann 5 bis 6 Runden/iner Stunde. Konnte man auch mit dem Singlespeeder fahren oder mal ein privates Rennen veranstalten. Wen's interessiert, der meldet sich halt mal.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (29. März 2004)

der Mario und Ich haben am Samstag Früh beschlossen, die donnerstägliche Veste-Gruppen-Therapie wieder ins Leben zu rufen...wir bieten wieder unser allseits beliebtes Pottpurri aus Singeltrails, Gruppendynamik und schindereien...

...so wie immer: 18.00 an der Veste...


...sobalds länger hell ist, ein Zeitverschiebung nach hinten, damit unser Beelze auch mitkann...  


...diesen Donnerstag gehts los...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Frazer (29. März 2004)

Mit zwangsweiser Erleuchtung oder ohne??


----------



## Altitude (29. März 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Mit zwangsweiser Erleuchtung oder ohne??



Mach einfach die Augen auf...


----------



## Beelzebub (29. März 2004)

Altitude

...sobalds länger hell ist schrieb:


> danke mein freund das du so an mich denkst.*mopper* der mittwoch wär aber noch besser. ok,ok ich bin schon ruhig wenns soweit ist bin ich dabei.


----------



## Altitude (31. März 2004)

Mario ist krank...

...wer kommt sonst???

Bitte melden!!!


----------



## Frazer (31. März 2004)

Hm.... Ich will ja nu wirklich keine Kritik äußern, aber ich bin quasi der gleichen Meinung wie Beelze, der Mittwoch wär besser. Da könnt ich laut Studien/Vorlesungsplan auch recht oft....

Lass es Dir doch mal durch den Kopf gehen, ob'st den Termin net ändern willst   

Und morgen kann ich leider nicht, muss bis min. 18 Uhr arbeiten.


----------

